# Auswahlkante füllen... ?



## Precog (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich war gerade ein Schuljahr im Ausland und versuche gerade wieder in PS reinzukommen...  (hatte kein Photoshop da....)

Aber jetzt komme ich mir gerade reichlich dumm vor 
Habe gerade mit strg klick eine ebene ausgewählt und wollte die Auswahlkante (also einen px breit) einfärben/füllen. Ich weiss aber ehrlich nicht mehr wie das geht oder ob dass irgendwann mal ging.... Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher dass das ne ganz einfache Sache war... 

Wuerde mich freuen wenn mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen koennte.

Danke!


----------



## Duddle (16. Juli 2005)

Entweder mit Auswahl ? Auswahl verändern ? Umrandung… 1px und füllen.

Oder eben mit Ebenenstilen (Doppelklick auf Ebene).


Duddle


----------



## Björn (16. Juli 2005)

um eine auswahl mit einer farbe zu füllen einfach über bearbeiten > kontur füllen...
gehen.

björn


----------



## Precog (17. Juli 2005)

Jo, danke!
Nach dem Bearbeiten->Kontur füllen hab ich gesucht...
Gabs dafür auch ne Tastenkombination?


----------



## Björn (17. Juli 2005)

Nein, kannst Du Dir aber über "Bearbeiten/Tastaturbefehle" mit ein bisschen vorsicht selbst einrichten.


----------

